# Topics > Mixed reality >  AVR Platform, EON Reality Inc., Irvine, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - EON Reality Inc.

Home page - eonreality.com/platform

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the AVR Platform: learn, train, perform

Published on Apr 24, 2018




> Develop, Run, Manage, Access, Store, Host, and Distribute Augmented and Virtual Reality (AVR) Applications With EON Reality's AVR Platform. Use advanced development tools that extend functionality to areas such as user assessment, geo-positional AR, and more. 
> 
> The AVR Platform is available now for Mobile Devices (iOS and Android), AR glasses, and head-mounted VR displays.

----------

